# royal genetics HELP



## dre88 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi ive got a couple of genetic questions wityh royals your help would be really appreciated im not very clued up when it comes to this but here we go.

I currently own a male pied and a female albino when i breed them this year my offspring will alll be dh for albino pied ill breed them back together to have a 1 in 16 chance of producing an albino pied.
This i understand im also going to invest in a male spider and a female albino will this work the same way if i breed them to gether to produce an albino spider.
I also plan in the future to breed to two together (albino spider x albino pied what chance will i have of producing an spider albino pied if there is any.
your knowledge would be helpful and laymans terms would be also helpful lol can get confusing thanks


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

From a Albino Spider X Albino Pied you wont get a Albino Pied Spider.

The babies would be 50% Albino Spiders Het Pied and 50% Albinos Het Pied.

I dont know of any Albino Pied Spiders being produced.


----------



## dre88 (Mar 22, 2009)

I read somewhere online it was possible but alot of breeders had missid it im not sure myselfe im not to clued up on the genetics i usually find what i knw from threads on other breeders.
Theres got to be a possibillity there.
Do you knw the genetics to produce spider albino thanks for the reply


----------



## dre88 (Mar 22, 2009)

how would this sound i could be really wrong help appreciated spider double het and a double het which would give you a 1/32 chance of producing a spider albino pied.

spider double het x albino het pied give you a 1/16 chance
spider double het x albino pied gives you a 1/8 chance
albino spider het pied x albino pied gives you a 1/4 chance


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

All your chances are right.


----------



## tobym (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

you should try the genetic wizard on world of pythons.com

i used it to help me understand the morphs


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

dre88 said:


> Hi ive got a couple of genetic questions wityh royals your help would be really appreciated im not very clued up when it comes to this but here we go.
> 
> I currently own a male pied and a female albino when i breed them this year my offspring will alll be dh for albino pied ill breed them back together to have a 1 in 16 chance of producing an albino pied.
> This i understand im also going to invest in a male spider and a female albino will this work the same way if i breed them to gether to produce an albino spider.
> ...


the only bit thats not quite right is you dont have to breed the spiders back together just hold back a male and put it back to the albino as breeding spiders together can be risky and cause you problems and the odds of an albino spide i would have thought would be 1 in 16 but not an expert in the odds game but good luck with it that would be cool to do:2thumb:


----------



## dre88 (Mar 22, 2009)

So breed the spider to the albino the one of the spider get albinos back to the albino mother and then I've got a 1 in 16 chance.
Be good if there happens to be someone with experience in royal genetics maybe he could clear up this post up


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

dre88 said:


> So breed the spider to the albino then one of the spider het albinos back to the albino mother and then I've got a *1 in 4* chance.


fixed


----------



## dre88 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update alan1 good chance there then.
I noticed you bought and dh albino pied female or inquired about it did you knw the breeder ian patterson the female was cheap


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

merely enquired - for various reasons, didn't buy it


----------

